
Loch Ness Monster may be a giant eel, say scientists - pseudolus
https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-49495145
======
mrosett
This possibility makes me feel worse, not better.

------
woliveirajr
TL;DR: extracting DNA from the lake to improve knowledge of what plants and
animals live there, many species weren't found (sharks, catfishes, sturgeon or
plesiosaur) were found. But eels were, so it could be some giant eel.

